# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El año 2017 en España ha sido el más seco de este siglo y el tercero con menos agua embalsada

## F. Lázaro

https://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana...ero-menos-agua




> *El año 2017 en España ha sido el más seco de este siglo y el tercero con menos agua embalsada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26/10/2017 | Europa Press
> 
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (29-oct-2017),G20 (02-nov-2017),HUESITO (30-oct-2017),JMTrigos (30-oct-2017),Jonasino (29-oct-2017)

----------


## miriamdiazmm

Se está compensando en 2018, no deja de llover....

----------


## Tanis

> Se está compensando en 2018, no deja de llover....


Correcto, rondamos el 65%. Aún estamos un 4% por debajo el nivel medio de los últimos 10 años, pero con la nieve que aún queda por deshacerse superaremos esa media, salvo que se pongan a desaguar los embalses a tope.

----------

